# customization



## Malamalangue

Hello,
How would "customization" be translated into Russian?
Is кастомизация understood in this meaning?
The specific phrase I am trying to translate is "  We are anxious to share our products and customization expertise with your prestigious firm." (from a furniture company).
What I have is: "  Мы будем рады сотрудничать с Вашей престижной фирмой по вопросам поставки наших товаров и их кастомизации."


----------



## morzh

Malamalangue said:


> Hello,
> How would "customization" be translated into Russian?
> Is кастомизация understood in this meaning?
> The specific phrase I am trying to translate is "  We are anxious to share our products and customization expertise with your prestigious firm." (from a furniture company).
> What I have is: "  Мы будем рады сотрудничать с Вашей престижной фирмой по вопросам поставки наших товаров и их кастомизации."




Я видел слово "кастомизация", но это - нерусское слово. В русском используется выражение "делать на заказ", "индивидуальный заказ" и подобные выражения, в зависимости от того, что делается на заказ.

К примеру, "custom tailoring" будет "индпошив" (сокр. от "индивидуальный пошив"), "custom bike" - "мотоцикл, сделанный на заказ", и т.д.


----------



## Malamalangue

> The specific phrase I am trying to translate is "  We are anxious to  share our products and customization expertise with your prestigious  firm." (from a furniture company).
> What I have is: "  Мы будем рады сотрудничать с Вашей престижной фирмой по вопросам поставки наших товаров и их кастомизации."



So could this phrase be translated: Мы будем рады сотрудничать с Вашей престижной фирмой по вопросам поставки наших заказных товаров. 

Спасибо!


----------



## morzh

Malamalangue said:


> So could this phrase be translated: Мы будем рады сотрудничать с Вашей престижной фирмой по вопросам поставки наших заказных товаров.
> 
> Спасибо!




First of, "anxious" is "с нетерпением ждать", not "рад".
Then in russian I don't think it is right to say "с вашей престижной фирмой" - даже грубая лесть должна быть более изящной.
Last: I am not sure that "share product and cust. expertise" is "по вопросам ИХ кастомизации" - вполне возможно, "товарами и экспертизой в кастомизации " (я пока использую Руглиш - попытка перевода будет потом) - я о том, что к чему относится в предложении ; я не совсем уверен, и я не очень представляю, как сказать по-русски "share products", eсли речь идет об их поставках; в русском "бизнес-линго" я несилен.

So, when writing in English, try to avoid ambiguities. Then it'll be easier to translate.

Поэтому переведу первое:

We are anxious to share our products and customization expertise with your prestigious firm. - 

Мы с нетерпением ждем возможности поделиться нашим опытом в области изготовления продуктов на заказ со столь известной (с такой известной) фирмой, как ваша.


----------



## Malamalangue

> last: I am not sure that "share product and cust. Expertise" is "по  вопросам ИХ кастомизации" - вполне возможно, "товарами и экспертизой в  кастомизации " (я пока использую Руглиш - попытка перевода будет потом) -  я о том, что к чему относится в предложении ; я не совсем уверен, и я  не очень представляю, как сказать по-русски "share products", eсли речь  идет об их поставках; в русском "бизнес-линго" я несилен.
> So, when writing in english, try to avoid ambiguities. Then it'll be easier to translate.



Спасибо вам большой. Я представляю себе разницу между руглишом/линго и русским. Сегодня есть очень много заимствованных слов, и иногда это трудно знать, когда любое заимствованное слово будет понятно читатели. Поэтому я в этом письме я использую более традиционный русский язык. Письмо лучше понятно, чем с самой современной лексикой.


----------



## dec-sev

@Malamalangue: ”Делать что-либо на заказ” (make to order)  и customize – это одно и тоже или нет? Я имею в виду, это новое маркетинговое слово, которое обозначает то же самое, что и “maketoorder” или что-то другое? 

*customize*
(UK usually customise)
to make or change something according to the buyer's or user's needs

Слегка расплывчато: делать что-то сразу под заказ и вносить изменения, по-моему, это разные вещи.

Википедия более конкретна:
*Кастомизация* (от англ. _customer_ — клиент, потребитель) в общеупотребительном смысле — это «изготовление массовой продукции под конкретный заказ потребителя путем её комплектации дополнительными элементами или принадлежностями».

Первое, что приходит на ум – это машины в автосалоне. Есть базовая модель, которую начиняют по вашим пожеланиям. Но в нашем случае речь идет о мебели, которую, если делают на заказ, то сразу и делают на заказ. Хотя не знаю. Один мой знакомый, который мне делал кухню, говорил, что некоторым из его клиентов, которые хотят сэкономить, он как вариант предлагает купить дешевую мойку и шкафчики и объединить это всё оригинальной столешницей. Может это и есть пример кастомизации в области производства мебели.


morzh said:


> Мы с нетерпением ждем возможности поделиться нашим опытом в области изготовления продуктов на заказ со столь известной (с такой известной) фирмой, как ваша.


Если я понял правильно, то фирма А предлагает фирме Б (престижной фирме) поставку своей мебели (или её компонентов) + знания, как доработать довести / эту мебель до заказчика, принимая во внимания его личные пожелания.
Как вариант:

_ …рассмотреть возможность поставки наших базовых товаров и предоставления экспертной помощи в области их доработки с учетом пожеланий заказчика._ 

Осталось только слегка "кастомизировать": вставить про радость и нестерпимое желание работать с престижной фирмой


----------



## Sobakus

Чем дальше в лес, тем больше нагромождений родительных падежей  Если честно, для меня изначальный перевод звучит лаконичнее.


----------



## dec-sev

Sobakus said:


> Чем дальше в лес, тем больше нагромождений родительных падежей  Если честно, для меня изначальный перевод звучит лаконичнее.





Malamalangue said:


> и иногда это трудно знать (сообразить), когда любое (какое-нибудь ) заимствованное слово будет понятно читателю


@Sobakus: только из этих побуждений исключил "кастомизацию" в моем варианте. Target group -- русскоязычная фирма. В нагромождении родительных паджей разберутся, а вот с новомодным иностранным словом, не уверен. Хотя, в данном случае я сужу по себе -- я этого слова не слышал, и если бы получил подобное письмо, то попросил бы уточнить "что конкретно ты имела в виду"


----------



## olgarb

Customize - делать (производить) по индивидуальному заказу
Customization индивидуальный заказ
customized diamond ring  бриллиантовое кольцо сделанное по  индивидуальному заказу customized hats - шляпки, сделанные по  индивидуальному заказу клиента
customized auto  автомобиль по индивидуальному заказу клиента
customized product  изделие выполненное по индивидуальному заказу


----------



## olgarb

С каких это пор богатый русский язык нуждается в таком количестве заимствований? Шевелите мозгами коллеги.


----------



## olgarb

We are anxious to share our products and customization expertise with your prestigious firm.
Не знаю контекса всего письма но предложенное предложение я перевела так:
Мы будем рады поделиться с вами своей продукцией, а также исключительным  опытом индивидуализации заказов клиентов,  с такой престижной фирмой, как ваша. 
Что касается "поставки" то  о поставке речи не идет. Речь идет о share а это может быть все, что угодно а не только поставка, например, технологии или идеи. Хотя вам виднее. Я  письма не видела.


----------



## estreets

dec-sev said:


> @sobakus: только из этих побуждений исключил "кастомизацию" в моем варианте. Target group -- русскоязычная фирма. В нагромождении родительных паджей разберутся, а вот с новомодным иностранным словом, не уверен. Хотя, в данном случае я сужу по себе -- я этого слова не слышал, и если бы получил подобное письмо, то попросил бы уточнить "что конкретно ты имела в виду"


А что тут непонятного? Кастомизация - это включение в какую-то касту. 
В кастовой Индии процесс кастомизации приобрел поистине вселенские масштабы.


----------



## olgarb

Там вроде революционировализировали  кастомизацию после выгонизации англонизаторов


----------



## Sobakus

olgarb said:


> Там вроде революционировализировали  кастомизацию после выгонизации англонизаторов





olgarb said:


> продукцией, <..> опытом индивидуализации заказов клиентов, с такой престижной фирмой



Не мог удержаться  На мой взгляд, бизнес-сленгrolleyes русифицировать себе дороже.


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> Не мог удержаться  На мой взгляд, бизнес-сленгrolleyes русифицировать себе дороже.



Да почему ж? Если уже есть подходящие слова, к тому же употреблявшиеся ранее (purchaser - закупщик, снабженец; custom(ized) - заказной, штучный etc; price list - прейскурант, список цен) - это и не слэнг вовсе, это - спецтерминология, и она существовала давно, да и продолжает существовать - в СССР, хоть и без капитализьму, но производство-то было, и даже, как в это ни верится с трудом - были товарно-денежные отношения. 
Более того, зачастую англицизмы вводятся не оттого, что соответствующих слов в русском нет (в этом случае я только за заимствования; мы, чай, не французы какие - с ума-то совсем сходить), а оттого, что кто-то хочет выглядеть современей, "кульней", и вообще как "я - заморская штучка" - по-русски и говорить-то не могу; ну или порою от простой лени - куда как проще сказать "кастомизированный" (а простому человеку надо еще объяснить, что означает "кастом"; для него "кастомизированный" от "кастрированный" мало отличается), нежели попытаться вспомнить, как же это уже может называться. От плохого знания языка эта тенденция, да от лени. 
"Дебет" да "кредит", наверное, уже не стоит русифицировать, а вот превращать "ателье индпошива" в "кастом тэйлоринг" - без этого можно и обойтись.


----------



## olgarb

Я на сто процентов согласна. Ненавижу заимстования хотя иной раз впопыхах неохота возиться, но зато поиск развивает мышление, сноровку и реакцию а это весьма ценные качества и не требуют дополнительных материальных затрат. Наоборот, тебе платят.


----------



## Sobakus

olgarb said:


> Я на сто процентов согласна. Ненавижу заимстования хотя иной раз впопыхах неохота возиться, но зато поиск развивает мышление, сноровку и реакцию а это весьма ценные качества и не требуют дополнительных материальных затрат. Наоборот, тебе платят.



В переводе автора 3 заимствования, в вашем - 5  Большого количества терминов в русском просто нет, и чтобы их передать, придётся создавать протяжённые конструкции с родительными падежами, что лично для меня выглядиьт ещё более канцеляритно, чем какая-нибудь там кастомизация. Хотя вариант "Мы будем рады сотрудничать с Вашей престижной фирмой по вопросам поставки наших товаров и поделиться опытом в изготовлении их на заказ" выглядит вполне прилично. Но это если только речь идёт об изготовлении, а не об изменении готовых продуктов, в каком случае придётся использовать более родительный вариант dec-sev. А если имеются в виду оба значения? А если такой термин не 1? Каков предел раздувания 1 простого предложения и стоит ли овчинка выделки?


----------



## morzh

sobakus said:


> В пКаков предел раздувания 1 простого предложения и стоит ли овчинка выделки?



Если мне на вопрос "Вам наслайсать или одним писом?" легче сказать:"Наслайсайте, плиз", чем переключаться на "русский русский" и вспоминать, что "сэмэн и чикен, и турка" - это "семга, курятина и индюшатина", и что их надо нарезать, птому что кусок для меня - много, должен ли я все же попытаться сказать это на должном русском, или плевать - ведь меня те, кто мне предложили "наслайсать" не только не осудят, но и странно посмотрят, если я им так не скажу?


----------



## olgarb

Какие же у меня заимствования? Слово индивидуализация - не заимствование. Согласна не самый лучший вариант, но это НЕ заимствованное слово, а глагол от сущ индивидуальный (заказ) и вполне употребимое,  и звучит по-русски. ЧТо касается "поставки" то share a product  не является поставкой. Кроме того  можно придраться к переводу сочетания We are  anxious которое не вполне соответствует русскому "мы рады" а скорее  нам не терпится или мы с нетерпением ожидаем... Так что меня можно упрекнуть в необходимости лакировки но никак не в злоупотреблением заимствованиями.


----------



## morzh

Слова нерусского происхождения, официально ставшими на сегодняшний день частью русского языка, более неоправданными заимствованиями считать, я думаю, не следует.

Индивидуальный - это более не заимствование.
Кастомизация - заимствование.

Магазин - не заимствование.
Шоп - заимствование.

И т.д.


----------



## olgarb

Совершенно верно, а воообще я закончила с этим термином. Итог -  всегда возможен вариант лучше того, который уже есть. Лучшее произведение всегда впереди.  Главное чтобы мы не передрались


----------



## Sobakus

olgarb said:


> Какие же у меня заимствования? Слово индивидуализация - не заимствование. Согласна не самый лучший вариант, но это НЕ заимствованное слово, а глагол от сущ индивидуальный (заказ) и вполне употребимое,  и звучит по-русски.



Вы это шутите так или где? Или, по-вашему, это мы слово индивидуальный в латынь импортировали, и суффикс -ция в добавок? "Индивидуализация" звучит так же по-русски, как "революционировализировали". Которое, впрочем, тоже, наверное, исконно славянское.

2morzh: заимстование - оно и в африке заимствование. Категории стандартизированности и происхождения - абсолютно разные понятия, и даже если слово стандартизировано, факт того, что оно было заимствовано, это не отменяет. И коверкает это всё язык, на мой взгляд, одинаково. Века с 19-го всё, на что понятия у нас не существовало, мы заимствовали, не вижу смысла нарушать традицию. Со словообразованием-то у русского последние 2 века туговато, мягко скажем. И тут речь не идёт о "шоп" - "магазин", тут речь о "кастомизации" - "изготовления продуктов на заказ и/или предоставления экспертной помощи в области их доработки с учетом пожеланий заказчика." Ну или милости прошу занаться словосозиданием.


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> 2morzh: заимстование - оно и в африке заимствование. Категории стандартизированности и происхождения - абсолютно разные понятия, и даже если слово стандартизировано, факт того, что оно было заимствовано, это не отменяет. И коверкает это всё язык, на мой взгляд, одинаково. Века с 19-го всё, на что понятия у нас не существовало, мы заимствовали, не вижу смысла нарушать традицию. Со словообразованием-то у русского последние 2 века туговато, мягко скажем. И тут речь не идёт о "шоп" - "магазин", тут речь о "кастомизации" - "изготовления продуктов на заказ и/или предоставления экспертной помощи в области их доработки с учетом пожеланий заказчика." Ну или милости прошу занаться словосозиданием.



Ну, нет, не соглашусь. Да, язык заимствует слова; да, кто-то делает это первым, и , да - его, первого, обычно ругают.

Но панталоны, фрак, жилет,
Вcex этих слов на русском нет;
А вижу я, винюсь пред вами.
Что уж и так мой бедный слог 
Пестреть гораздо б меньше мог
Иноплеменными словами,
Хоть и заглядывал я встарь
В Академический словарь.

Да-да, проходили. Я, однакож, вижу разницу в изначальном заимствовании "панталон" и "фрака", ибо "штаны" да "хранцузский хвостатый армяк" явно не соответствуют, и в замене "нарезать" на "наслайсать", а "изготовления на заказ" - кастомизацией.

Ну да, останемся при своих. Перевод-то не нам использовать, а оконечная принимающая сторона, скорей всего, обычный "пипл" без особых претензий, и он - схавает.


----------



## olgarb

Главный принцип слово не должно резать уха  и вызывать ненужные ассоциации или недоумение  типа шопа или кастомизации а органично вписываться и тогда все в порядке.


----------



## Sobakus

olgarb said:


> Главный принцип слово не должно резать уха  и вызывать ненужные ассоциации или недоумение  типа шопа или кастомизации а органично вписываться и тогда все в порядке.



Эти понятия сугубо субъективны, и субъективно моё мнение таково, что индивидуализация так же режет слух и вызывает ненужные ассоциации вкупе с недоумением, как кастомизация. Я вообще к чему всю эту беседу начал, к тому, что вы заявляетесь в тему, советуете "коллегам" шевелить мозгами и недоумеваете, с каких пор Великий и Могучий нуждается в заимствованиях, при этом одно заимствование заменяя двумя. А потом ещё заявляя, что ваши - и не заимствования вовсе. Если уж имеете точку зрения - убедитесь, что она последовательна и что вы сами ей же(и себе) не противоречите.


----------

